# Steel shot for Doves?



## pasinthrough (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone have experience with using steel shot for doves? 

I have been invited to a shoot and due a new policy they have for water run off and such they only want steel shot to be used.

My questions are... has anyone else ever used this before...for doves? What choke would you recommend? (I'm thinking IC) What size shot would you think would work best? (I'm thinking 6's)

The shoot organizers are providing the ammo. They will even loan guns if hunters don't have one that shoots steel shot. However I don't know what brand or size shells they are going to have.

Any info would be helpful and I'll be sure to post how it goes.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2010)

I've tried it just for kicks.  It stinks as bad for dove as it does for ducks.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll tell what I know here in hopes it helps you.  
The steel shot, size for size, is lighter than lead.  This means you got to use bigger shot to get the same weight.  This means you will have less actual numbers of shot in a shell using steel over lead.  Steel is therefore less efficent than lead to any distance. 
Things are further complicated by less efficent patterns at greater distances due to less # of shot due to greater size  to obtain the weight necessary for distance.  It is often said of steel that there is less shot deformity and the shot flies truer...This is true too, however if you are shooting virtually any choke in a barrel and even with open choke there is more bouncing around of shot as it leaves the barrel.  My experience with patterning steel shot for goose hunting showed a decided  preference for skeet tube over any degree of choke when using steel shot.  With any choke there were holes in my patterns one could throw a small canine through. This got worse with more choke instead of better!  All this being said IF I had to use steel shot on doves, I would use maybe # 6 steel shot instead of # 8 lead and I would use a THE most open choke possible and in a 12  ga.  Limiting my shooting to doves that I could see color on and not shooting if they looked black.  YMMV, but I'd be interested in your experience.  I will be out of town for a few days and unable to respond until I get back.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 27, 2010)

There are a lot of states now that you have to shoot steel now. Bud of mine out in California had his first season using them last year. I suggest you take your IC and Modified with you and start out with #6 or 7's. If they are providing the ammo, ask for a couple of different sizes. Is there a chance to pattern the gun prior to hitting the field?


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 27, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Is there a chance to pattern the gun prior to hitting the field?


 

I don't think I can pattern, but I should be able to shoot a round or two of trap or 5 stand prior to the hunt.

It is a neat set-up, you just show up with your gun and eat, drink shoot birds and be merry!

Thanks nut for the info, as I said, I will post what happens.  New territory for me on this one, but it beats staying in the office!

I might even have some heavi shot to try...just for kicks.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 9, 2010)

*Results*

Well...

I went to the shoot yesterday.  All things considered, I think it turned out pretty good.  I ended up shooting a round of 5 stand before the hunt and ended up just shy of my limit.  

We were using Federal 1 1/4 oz. #7 steel.  I did notice a good many of the birds would coast after being hit and go down 80 to 120 yards later.  As you would expect, lead does a better job but steel can get the job done.

I did end up getting this canebrake.  My pal Chris held him up for the photo.  One .38 special with snake shot did the trick from about 6 feet.  Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 9, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> Anyone have experience with using steel shot for doves?
> 
> I have been invited to a shoot and due a new policy they have for water run off and such they only want steel shot to be used.
> 
> ...



Just curious. Where would one shoot that was not a water runoff unless you were over the water?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice rattler! Sounds like you did pretty good on the dove shoot too


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 9, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Nice rattler! Sounds like you did pretty good on the dove shoot too


 
The shoot yesterday was a little lacking in birds, but the food and friendships were better than expected! I'd say about 70 to 80 shooters

The one I had last Sunday (photo attached)... a different story, and it was my little 2 acre plot no less! What a crew of guys!



I'm getting ready to go to another shoot this afternoon. Supposed to have over 1000 birds on this field...Hope for the best!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 9, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Just curious. Where would one shoot that was not a water runoff unless you were over the water?


 

I see your point...


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 9, 2010)

pasinthrough said:


> The shoot yesterday was a little lacking in birds, but the food and friendships were better than expected! I'd say about 70 to 80 shooters
> 
> The one I had last Sunday (photo attached)... a different story, and it was my little 2 acre plot no less! What a crew of guys!
> 
> ...



Looks like Sunday was awesome! Good luck this afternoon


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 9, 2010)

Shoot today was not as good as I had hoped, had to settle for 7.  Kept getting cut off due to some serious killers down the line!

At least the grilled chicken and adult beverages were tasty...after the shoot of course!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 12, 2010)

yea i used #7 the other day an come out of the field with 10 an only shot 1 box. just let the birds get close


----------



## speedcop (Sep 12, 2010)

was the snake killed with lead or steel shot


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2010)

.38 special lead CCI snake load.  From a Taurus Ultra-Lite 85 2" bbl.  I think it's loaded with #9 shot.  It did a number on him from about 6 feet.  He never really moved after I shot him...stone dead.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2010)

great shot but I was really poking fun at shooting a snake with lead shot at an all steel shoot.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 13, 2010)

*I got it!*



speedcop said:


> great shot but I was really poking fun at shooting a snake with lead shot at an all steel shoot.


 

But wanted to answer your question...


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in Wisconsin steel has been the rule for doves for a couple year now on public land. Heres what I've learned in the limited dove hunting I've done with steel. 

6's work alot better than 7's
use as tight of choke you would with lead even though it does pattern tighter you need to hit them with more pellets
if you hit a bird no matter how hard if there is any sign of life keep shooting
a good dog helps cause a good amount of birds hit the ground with alot of life and they will bury themselves in grass


----------



## vtdawg09 (Sep 24, 2010)

I guarantee in the next 5 years the EPA will ban hunting with all lead based ammunition.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 24, 2010)

you can bet you dove  shooters will all be using steel real soon. it will start on state and federal land and then to private line


----------



## homey (Sep 24, 2010)

Just curious. Does anybody know the reason for steel shot anyway? Bet you didn't know it has NOTHING to do with lead in water. Yep that's right.This isn't rumor it's according to the USFS in 1983.Crippled or dead game birds(waterfowl)were being eaten by birds of prey(Bald Eagles,Hawks).The lead ingestion was hurting these birds.Do you think these birds don't eat Snipe,Dove,Quail, Rabbits,Suirrels,etc?I know somebody's gonna say the lead in the water rumor.Really just Gov't. scam (imagine that).If it has to do with water they wouldn't let you shoot Snipe or Rails with it.Shhhhh!,don't remind them.


----------

